# Browning BAR custom stocks?



## SteveP (Dec 31, 2009)

Hey guys, if all checks out alright this afternoon I will be the new owner of a pre-owned BAR stalker 30.06. My question is being that I'm on the short side 5'6 & 15/16" tall, that the gun may not fit optimally. I've read that synthetic stocks can't be shortened, so where could I find a shorter stock?

Also, how do I measure my LOP?

Thanks.


----------

